# Best external hard drive



## Pergamum (Feb 29, 2012)

Hello,

I need an external hard drive to back up my laptop.


I would like 500GB to 1 terra (enough to back up my whole laptop and all its files, fotos, music).

Also, it should plug right into my computer (no other power source needed).

It should be tough.... and not over-heat.


----------



## Wayne (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## jogri17 (Feb 29, 2012)

I have a 2. I strongly reccomend Toshiba. I have been using a 500 gig external usb for 3 years as a backup and it works perfectly. I got a 1tb one ( I always back up my DVDs if I buy a DVD) and media downloads (nothing illegal of course!) on it.


----------



## rookie (Feb 29, 2012)

I have a 1T Verbatim, works great, USB and it's own power supply. Had it for nearly 2 yrs now, and it's come in major handy since my laptop crashed, and documents were in Office 2003, and my new pc they are office 2010...no issues in converting to the new docx...


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks, any other suggestions?

What about durability? Resistance to temperature extremes (light plane at altitude to jungle swamp at muggy mid-day, eg).


----------



## Phil D. (Feb 29, 2012)

You'll pay a bit more for it, but this one seems well-suited for your situation. (I have one of the regular C2s and it is works phenomenally well.)


----------



## Phil D. (Feb 29, 2012)

If you are interested in this product,  I found that you can actually order it for $20 less here than the site I previously linked to.


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks, looking for reviews for this rugged one now.


----------

